# Russian Dwarf Hamster - what do I do?



## Woodywoodster (May 15, 2012)

Please can you give me some advice.

Four weeks ago we adopted a 6 month old Russian Dwarf from the 'adoption centre' at our local pet shop chain - they were not able to give me any information on 'Mr Grumpy' (as we have now named him) except to say that he did not get on with his cage mate.

He is the cutest, smallest, most angelic looking pile of fluff you have ever seen - however, he is the grumpiest, nastiest, most cantankerous Hamster I have ever owned (we have owned several).

On advice from the Pet shop we gave him a couple of days of calmto settle in before we went near him, and very gradually tried to get to know him - titbits of food, soft talking, introducing my hand and so on.

Well he is the nastiest little devil, he hisses, leaps to bite us, screeches and growls.

My children are petrified of him and don't want him anymore, my husband thinks he is the devil incarnate and despite being very patient he scares me a little too.

Is 'Mr Grumpy' a lost cause?

please advise.

Thanks, 
Louise


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Sounds like he is really scared too, where abouts are you situated?


----------



## Woodywoodster (May 15, 2012)

sully said:


> Sounds like he is really scared too, where abouts are you situated?


I'm quite sure he is petrified - we are in Bedfordshire


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Coming from pets shops a lot of the time the animals wont have had any proper human contact (maybe moving them from cage to cage when cleaning but that's it, no handling)

I think he's probably just scared.
If you can put the time in and let him slowly get to know you all I bet he'll be a lovely hamster.


----------



## charlieb (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey just wondering if you have managed to get your hammy more settled? My Syrian is like this, to the stage we leave him alone after just putting our hand in the cage to change food and he goes in his house and bangs his head on the top of it hissing at me!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi there hun. Our robo was like this at first. we placed a tough glove in his cage so he got used to its presence then after a while began to place our hands in the glove and let him get used to us x


----------

